# Spezielle Gaming-Maus



## Sigmea (18. Juni 2012)

Tag,

ich habe ein Problem was ich persönlich äußerst ekelhaft finde. Ich habe leicht schwitzige Hände und wenn ich zocke ist das einfach ein schmieriges Gefühl bei meiner Razer Naga.
Vor allem an den Hochglanz-Bereichen. Vielleicht kennt jemand das. Ständiges Hände waschen bringt leider auch nichts, das versuche ich schon seit Ewigkeiten.

Ich habe mich auf die Suche nach Mäusen, die dieses Problem "entfernen", gemacht, nur leider nichts ansprechendes gefunden. Ich kenne mich da allerdings auch nicht gut aus.

Meine Ansprüche sind eigentlich relativ gering:

- ~2000dpi
- Slide-Fähigkeit sollte sehr gut sein
- 2 Daumentasten die größer sein könnten (zB wie bei der Razer Deathadder)

In erster Linie will ich allerdings eine Maus die das Problem mit den schwitzigen Händen in den Griff kriegt.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juni 2012)

Wie soll eine Maus denn Schweißhände in den Griff bekommen? Mit saugfähigen Material? 

Mal im Ernst, wenn du schwitzt, schwitzt du. Ob nun glattes oder mattes Material, dass macht da wohl keinen großen Unterschied, außer, dass glattes Material dieses "schmierige Gefühl" vielleicht noch etwas hervorhebt und dort der Grind vielleicht auch etwas besser zu sehen ist. 

Kauf dir ne Maus, die den sogenannten "Claw Grip" forciert. Da liegt dann nicht die ganze Hand auf, sondern halt eher nur die Finger. Das sollte etwas Abhilfe schaffen. Eine solche Maus wäre meiner Meinung zum Beispiel
die G9 von Logitech. Zumindest was meine Hand betrifft, ist da die Auflagefläche sehr gering. Musst du aber unbedingt im Geschäft ausprobieren. Ich habe sehr große Hände, bei dir könnte das schon wieder anders aussehen.
Also am besten testen!


----------



## Ogil (18. Juni 2012)

Das heisst Du suchst entweder eine Maus mit Metall-Body und Eiswuerfel-Reservoir oder mit eingebauter Lueftung?


----------



## Sigmea (18. Juni 2012)

@Ogil: Ja.

Wie zum Beispiel die [font=Verdana, sans-serif]Level 10 M Gaming-Maus von Corsair. Die leider noch nicht erschienen ist.[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Das mit dem Claw-Grip ist eine gute Idee. Da wird mir Razer allerdings nicht weiterhelfen. [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Die Cyborg R.A.T. 7 scheint dies perfekt zu ermöglichen. Allerdings kostet die über 100€ (und ist von Saitek).[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juni 2012)

Sigmea schrieb:


> @Ogil: Ja.
> 
> Wie zum Beispiel die [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Level 10 M Gaming-Maus von Corsair. Die leider noch nicht erschienen ist.[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
> [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Das mit dem Claw-Grip ist eine gute Idee. Da wird mir Razer allerdings nicht weiterhelfen. [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]Die Cyborg R.A.T. 7 scheint dies perfekt zu ermöglichen. Allerdings kostet die über 100€ (und ist von Saitek).[/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*
> *[/font]



Ja, die Cyborg R.A.T. 7 ist auch dafür ausgelegt. Und diese hat, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussehen mag, eine der G9 von Logitech sehr ähnliche Form. Und letztere gibt es für 50 Schleifen im Internet:

http://geizhals.at/de/400307

Ich würde die wirklich mal testen. Ich hab diese und ich hab eine Naga. Bei der Naga ist die Auflagefläche bei mir persönlich viel größer. Da ist es fast die ganze Hand, während ich die G9 automatisch nur mit meinen Fingern dirigiere.
Außerdem ist die G9, abgesehen von dieser schrottigen Kabelummantelung, welche schnell abnutzt, wenn sie eine Kante entlangschleift, ne ausgesprochen geile Maus, wie ich finde.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Juni 2012)

Wirkliche Abhilfe schafft da wohl nur eine Klimaanlage in deinem Zimmer. Sonstige Lösungen stelle ich mir problematisch vor oder wenig wirksam. Du könntest die Maushand mit einem Ventilator anpusten lassen, aber das ist ja dann praktisch eine Einladung für eine entsprechende Entzündung der Sehnen im Handgelenk/Finger etc.


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2012)

Ich warte ja noch immer auf eine große Maus mit Fingerablagen links und rechts, sanften Vertiefungen für die Finger, Belüftungsschlitze und eingebauten Mini-Lüfter die die Wärme von der Hand wegsaugt und nach unten hin durch Entlüftungsschlitze wieder nach draußen bläst. *_*


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2012)

Man koennte die Maus auch mit einem Saugfaehigen Material ueberziehen, welches die Fluessigkeit von der Hand aufnimmt, nach innen ableitet und ueber ein ausgekluegeltes System ueber einen Schlauch in den Eimer leitet, welchen der Pro-Gamer ohnehin unterm Tisch stehen hat. Denkbar waere auch eine Aufbereitung der Fluessigkeit um dem Gamer die laestige Suche nach Erfrischungen zu ersparen...


----------



## eMJay (20. Juni 2012)

Na lecke.

Ich würde mal erstmal abchecken warum du so an den händen schwitzt. Normal ist das nicht.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch immer auf eine große Maus mit Fingerablagen links und rechts, sanften Vertiefungen für die Finger, Belüftungsschlitze und eingebauten Mini-Lüfter die die Wärme von der Hand wegsaugt und nach unten hin durch Entlüftungsschlitze wieder nach draußen bläst. *_*



Informier mich wenn es die zu kaufen gibt!


Ich habe ein ziemlich ähnliches Problem. Wo es bei wohl glaube ich eher daran liegt dass ich oft vor dem Rechner esse und ein kleiner Fettfleck sich dann schnell ausbreitet. Kernseife ist meiste ganz praktisch da die Haut nach dem Waschen mit Kernseife eigentlich immer sehr trocken ist, das auch für längere Zeit. Sonst immer Servietten zur Seite legen (ich habe immer ne ganze Rolle bei mir rumstehen, wie gesagt, ich futter gern vor dem PC ), daran kann man die Hände immer mal wieder sauber machen. Und wenn die Maus verfettet ist einfach mal abstöpseln, nen nassen Lappen nehmen und richtig gut saubermachen. 

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (20. Juni 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Na lecke.
> 
> Ich würde mal erstmal abchecken warum du so an den händen schwitzt. Normal ist das nicht.



Was soll da nicht normal sein? Er hat leichte Schweißhände. Das haben total viele. Dagegen kannst du ungefähr soviel machen, wie gegen Haarausfall. Der eine hat halt Schweißhände, der andere braucht ne Brille und wieder ein anderer bekommt mit 25 Jahren schon graue Haare oder sie gehen ihm aus. Und so hat halt jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen.


----------



## bemuehung (23. Juni 2012)

mit ner speziellen Maus kann man da sicher nicht viel machen , is halt wahrscheinlich genetisch bedingt 

nennt sich Hyperhidrose

ich würd mich mal nach Cremes/Pudern etc. umgucken


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

bemuehung hat den richtigen Ansatz gebracht denke ich:

Geh zum Arzt und lass dir die Schweißdrüsen aus der Hand entfernen, dann schwitzt du nie wieder (wobei ich bisher nur gehört hab dass sowas unter den Achseln und Co. funktioniert... ob an den Händen ist jetzt nur so eine Idee von mir)


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Geh zum Arzt und lass dir die Schweißdrüsen aus der Hand entfernen, dann schwitzt du nie wieder (wobei ich bisher nur gehört hab dass sowas unter den Achseln und Co. funktioniert... ob an den Händen ist jetzt nur so eine Idee von mir)



Was ist denn das für eine Idee? o_O Dann darf er sich die Hände ständig eincremen weil sie trocken sind und hinterlässt nun statt Schweißflecken Handcremeflecken auf der Maus.

"Ich hab so Kopfschmerzen..."
"Kein Problem, haben wir gleich!" *Kettensäge anwerf*


----------



## bemuehung (23. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> bemuehung hat den richtigen Ansatz gebracht denke ich:
> 
> Geh zum Arzt und lass dir die Schweißdrüsen aus der Hand entfernen, dann schwitzt du nie wieder (wobei ich bisher nur gehört hab dass sowas unter den Achseln und Co. funktioniert... ob an den Händen ist jetzt nur so eine Idee von mir)



hmm nee bei der Hand mit der ganzen Sensorik das klappt nich 

Achseln ja , kann man z.b. auch Botox spritzen


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Idee? o_O Dann darf er sich die Hände ständig eincremen weil sie trocken sind und hinterlässt nun statt Schweißflecken Handcremeflecken auf der Maus.
> 
> "Ich hab so Kopfschmerzen..."
> "Kein Problem, haben wir gleich!" *Kettensäge anwerf*



Ich glaube weder du noch ich können beurteilen, ob das sinnvoll ist...wir sind keine Ärzte... oder bist du Arzt? Kenne dich nicht so gut 

Er hat nach einer Lösung gefragt und das ist eine.
Eine andere Maus kaufen wird nix bringen, weils noch keine Anti-Schwitz Mäuse gibt....

Aber wie gesagt, warscheinlich ist es bei den Händen medizinisch gar nicht möglich oder zu empfehlen. Kenne es nur von Achseloperationen, die im übrigen sogar ambulant ablaufen sollen


----------



## mristau (23. Juni 2012)

Ich denke am besten dürfte einfach eine Maus mit ner glatten Oberfläche sein.
Ich hab auch manchmal wirklich schwitzige Hände, habe die G700, mit ner glatten, matten Oberfläche, wenn die Maus verschwitzt ist, einfach kurz mit nem Tuch abwischen, fertig.

Ich denke über alle medizinischen Möglichkeiten braucht hier garnicht diskutiert machen, da hier wohl kaum ein Dermatologe oder Hautarzt anwesend sein dürfte. Zu dem könnte er aber hingehen, um sich zu erkundigen, wie es besser werden könnte


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Vor kurzem gesehen, da musste ich einfach an den Thread hier denken: 
http://www.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?s=32


----------

